# fehler bei emerge evolution

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich evolution versuche zu installieren, bekomme ich immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung:

webdav-contacts-source.c:129: error: implicit declaration of function 'soup_uri_get_port'

Also diese Zeile geht beim compilieren schief. Ich habe schon verschiedene Versionen probiert.

Brauche abhilfe, ich brauche mein evolution wieder zurück.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Jörg,

das kenn ich...

Also nicht die Lösung zu deinem Problem, dazu empfehle ich uns die vollständigen logs (build+enviroment.log) auf pastebin o.ä. hochzuladen.

Was ich damit andeutete:

Ich hatte trotz oder gerade wegen der migration von KDE 3.5 zu 4.x irgendwann auch mal zu evolution gewechselt und dann  auch mal das Problem dass es sich nicht mehr kompilieren ließ. Oder mal nicht mehr starten ließ und ich auch mal nicht mehr an meine Kontakte ran kam - dumm das.

Daher bin ich dann doch irgendwann wieder zu kmail zurückgekehrt. Gut dass ich alle Mails erfolgreich importieren konnte. Leider sind beide MUA's für mich noch nicht ganz perfekt, aber zumindest auf einem guten Weg.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Randy Andy,

problem ist gelöst ich musste libsoup updaten.

So ist das, wenn man nie das ganze System updatet.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Randy Andy

Prima Jörg,

das freut mich zu hören, dann kannst du ja den thread als solved markieren.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

